# 105 Complete Verse Units with No Manuscript Support in the Critical Text



## Robert Truelove (Dec 25, 2015)

Enjoy...

http://www.christreformedchurch.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/105VersesCT.pdf


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 25, 2015)

Can you give us your thoughts concerning this?


----------



## Robert Truelove (Dec 25, 2015)

Pergamum said:


> Can you give us your thoughts concerning this?



I find Dr. Robinson's Case for Byzantine Priority to make the most sense so I consequently am a Traditional Text (Byzantine) advocate. I think his notes showing these odd verse units demonstrate a seriously problem with a reasoned eclectic approach to textual criticism. Even a documentary approach that favors the Alexandrian readings is better than what we have in the current Critical Text as it at least represents an actual textual tradition found in the extant manuscripts.


----------

